# Diy media rack for ac 110



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi I am wondering did you guys make a diy media rack with egg crate for your ac 110 instead of buying a Intake one for over $100. Did anyone done this befor?


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

So here is the box they sell, your limitation is the thickness of the egg crate. Bottom one fits tunze 9001 skimmer with shelf removed. Try to pass by plasticworld on chesswood in Toronto, likely make it with scrap acrylic. (there is a scraps pile) cheaper than whole sheets


----------

